
Global shortage of data scientists as 50% of the demands are unmet - Raj7k
https://www.hackerearth.com/blog/innovation-management/application-advanced-analytics-machine-learning-banking/
======
flatfilefan
Cheap data scientist = data analyst with a nice title.

